

Ask PG: How many submissions yet? - kashif

PG, How many applications yet for the next season of YC funding?
======
pg
We're not going to quote the number any more. The reason is that we now have
competitors, and we don't want to get in an application number war. It's easy
to get massive numbers of applications by encouraging applications from people
you know you won't accept: for example, undergrads who don't really want to
drop out of school. We don't want to tempt anyone to do that.

~~~
kashif
Ok. Let me ask you another question. Any interesting applications?

~~~
danielha
Do you think the answer could possibly be No?

~~~
mattmaroon
No

~~~
nmeyer
Fo' Sho'

~~~
blored
Ye' Def'

------
harbinjer
A more interesting question: Do you think any of your applicants are also
applying with you competitors?

For the applicants: are you applying to more than just Yc?

~~~
revolvingcur
Unless you're desperately short on connections, the correct answer here is,
"yes."

